# Bangkok and Harrow School



## pefruit (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello All,

I am considering applying for a teaching post at Harrow School Bangkok. I have been warned away from Bangkok as somewhere to live and have no knowledge of the school. My wife is a paediatric physiotherapist and I was hoping to gain an insight into what the city is like to live in, what the school is like and how likely it would be for her to find some work.

Any advice very much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Emigrow (Jan 17, 2017)

I find that Bangkok varies a lot depending on the area that you are staying in. Close to the center, the environment can definitely be a little _intense_, although I find that on the outskirts, things can get a lot more manageable. 

It seems like the Harrow International School is a far way out, but this location might not be best if you want to explore around the city. I think that a happy medium is to find somewhere close to the BTS or MRT (public rail transport), but far enough out so that it's quieter and cheaper.

Do you plan on using a car/moped whilst you're out there?


----------



## pefruit (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello, many thanks for your reply. I have not even thought about car/moped as yet. Your advice is very much appreciated. Any idea what the physio provision is like or the private medical hospitals/clinics.


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Is it possible for you to visit first before taking the leap?


----------

